# Do you take steroids? Funny or creative responses



## Jin (Sep 28, 2019)

“Only some of them.”


let’s here yours.


----------



## Trump (Sep 28, 2019)

Hear Do you mean????


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2019)

I love juice. Orange is my favorite.


----------



## German89 (Sep 28, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I love juice. Orange is my favorite.


I like kool aid


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 28, 2019)

I don’t have any dick to spare...


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 28, 2019)

I took some corticosteroids as a kid. Crazy pumps.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 28, 2019)

You mean creatine?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2019)

I tell them yes. 

Then they always say “well they aren’t working”


----------



## Seeker (Sep 28, 2019)

No, but thanks for noticing


----------



## DNW (Sep 28, 2019)

I do not.  I have pro-level genetics


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nope just creatine, and some horny goatweed for the pumps.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2019)

you wanna ride the bundy express dont you


----------



## Hurt (Sep 28, 2019)

I just say "What do you think?"


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 28, 2019)

*Why? Do you want some?* 
**a more holy than thou response like, "uh NO! Just wondering"
Well, looks like you need some*

or

*Why? Do you want some?* 
*quietly* "yeah, do you have some"
*smirk and chuckle then walk away *


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 28, 2019)

No, I do SARMS enemas because it's the ONLY way to achieve maximum effectiveness!


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2019)

You take steroids?
Reply, " You jerk off?"
What kind of a question is that?
Reply, "A personal one, get the idea?"

I typically don't get that question until the subject of age comes up.


----------



## German89 (Sep 28, 2019)

It's all about diet and genetics. I'm all natty.


----------



## Ponchik (Sep 28, 2019)

BCAA do a great job


----------



## Beserker (Sep 28, 2019)

In my teens/20s I used to say “Only on Tuesday’s”

Now it’s “Yes, I have a prescription”


----------



## snake (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm going deep with this and then we can get back to the giggles.

I was asked this a few times when I was natty at more then one PL meet. If it was by a fellow PLer, I told them the truth. Figured it would be good to know that some reasonable lifts could be accomplished without the use of drugs. Now for the slob that never saw the inside of a gym it was different. My response was, "Yeah, I do steroids" Always got the same reaction... REALLY? I'd reply, "No but if it makes you feel better, then I do."

Here's the thing, why are they asking? At a meet it comes from a guy who is trying to gauge himself, since on gear does have an advantage. It could be just a young kid who has heard about steroids and was curious. Let's face it, anyone in the game knows and knows better then to ask. Then there's that guy....and all he want to do is justify that you look better then his lazy ass or move a ton more weight because you're on gear. Now that's the dude that bothers the shit out of me.

Okay... back to the funnies.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 29, 2019)

One word..... CrossFit.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 29, 2019)

“No Sir, that’s someone else’s gym bag”
“no, not since my last pin”
“With calves like these? Pretty sure it’s pure oil”


----------



## bigdog (Sep 29, 2019)

I've been asked once. I just tell ****ers mind their business. What I do is nobody's business.  Generally nobody acknowledges my ugly ass in the gym at all.


----------



## Musclemaster (Sep 29, 2019)

Nah, but I do sarms.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 29, 2019)

Only been asked that twice and both people were such knobs that I just kinda glossed over it.  I figure everybody either just assumes it or more than likely nobody really gives a shit.  To Snake's point, why are they asking anyway?

I think I'm gonna go with this though next time I get asked:

"Do you take steroids"
"What meds do you take for heart disease and diabetes?"
"Why would you ask that?"
"Because you're a big sloppy fat fuk and I just assumed you had those issues"

Point made.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 29, 2019)

"Yes, now as you well know roid rage is associated with taking them, so before I tear your head off I'm going to show you my shrunken balls, and  kill two birds with one stone."


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2019)

Nob: Do ye take steroids?
Me: Nah, Mate. I pay full price.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 29, 2019)

stonetag said:


> "I'm going to show you my shrunken balls, and  kill two birds with one stone."



Tell me this is the origin story behind the name Stonetag...


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Nob: Do ye take steroids?
> Me: Nah, Mate. I pay full price.


That took me a min. 

Then I laughed out loud.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 29, 2019)

You mean like Nugenix???


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh sorry, I just ripped one. What was that you asked? Dont mind the stinch


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes, why yes i do..... I only pin in the balloon knot (got to find that oldy but goody thread about the dude pinning in his ass, literally, into his starfish, funniest stuff ever)


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 29, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Yes, why yes i do..... I only pin in the balloon knot (got to find that oldy but goody thread about the dude pinning in his ass, literally, into his starfish, funniest stuff ever)


I remember that


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Yes, why yes i do..... I only pin in the balloon knot (got to find that oldy but goody thread about the dude pinning in his ass, literally, into his starfish, funniest stuff ever)



That was awesome!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Raider (Oct 4, 2019)

I do , but only for the flavor, delicious!!


----------



## andy (Oct 5, 2019)

at the time I was bodybuilding naturally people and some my coach colluages where sure I was pinning and where teasing me. Now the second year I'm cycling no one's saying a word.lol

dunno, my answer maybe would be "why? need some?"


----------

